# My 240SX adventure!



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Ok so first off, I drive a 2001 Honda Civic LX Sedan, which of course is front wheel drive. My friend came by at... well I dunno early for me since I was still asleep, and said he had a car out in the driveway, so I stagger out to look, and it's a white 1992 240SX. So he takes me for a spin, and then lets me drive. OH MY GOD! This having been the first time EVER for me driving a rear wheel drive car, I had a blast!  It hugged the corners like it was on rails compared to the Civic! It was the funnest thing I've ever driven, second only to be being a passenger in a C5 Corvette going close to 200 km/h  

Anyway, so I take a left handed 90 degree turn, and just plant the throttle, the rear end stepped out, and I had to counter steer of course. WHAT A BLAST!  It was so fun whipping the rear end out, I love it, no my Civic seems so slow


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

So get rid of the shitvic and get yourself a real car. A Nissan! get a 240 and throw the ass out as much as you want. You will get power, RWD, and a better looking car. Handle it son!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *So get rid of the shitvic and get yourself a real car. *


Uh.. it isn't a "shitvic" it's a great, safe, and reliable car, so don't go and start insulting my car just because it isn't up to your standards  I didn't come on here to be attacked by some ignorant Nissan fan, I came on here to praise the 240SX in how impressed I was by it, not to have my choice of car insulted


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm not an ignorant Nissan fan, I am a person giving my opinion on the "civic" and dont forget which forum your in. Your gonna meet a lot of Nissan fans besides me in here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Yes I realize that, but that doesn't give anyone the right to say someone elses car is a "shitvic." Have some respect, it's a 2001, so it's not a beater.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no more bashing on hondas. it has been done WAY TOO many times.. but still a honda driver in a nissan forum is gonna get bashed a lot.. sorry about that majarvis.. if you want to prove hondas, it's gonna take some time and work but good luck and welcome to nissan forums.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

I know what you're saying. But please, you guys don't have to say my car is a "shitvic" it's a good car, it's just not fast. I mean over in my Honda forum, we don't rip up Nissan's, we have great respect for them, especially the Skyline, which is my favourite car.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Majarvis said:


> *I know what you're saying. But please, you guys don't have to say my car is a "shitvic" it's a good car, it's just not fast. I mean over in my Honda forum, we don't rip up Nissan's, we have great respect for them, especially the Skyline, which is my favourite car. *



because they deserve respect dude. its all relivant. 

the guy was just teasin you a bit, don't sweat it. we all know that honda makes a good car. I thought what he said was funny. seriously if you can afford a 2001 civic you can afford a 240. the potential is enormous. I myself am not-so-patiently waiting to get into a 240 myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, it was actually my friend that might be trading in his 1997 Civic Si for it, not me. He got it for $10,000 CDN a few months back, and the dealership was only gonna give him $6K, so he doesn't know if he will or not.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

and anyways... just his avitar alone is worth 5 "get out of flame free" points


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Huh?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Majarvis said:


> *Huh? *


SEE: bouncing boob girl


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Ah, I see...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Good looking out blue. Listen Majarvis, I dont have anything you I got something against ALL hondas. Not just yours. So if you took it offensively I apologize but you gotta expect these things to happen in a Nissan forum. So sorry again man but try not to take everything to the heart.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

Majarvis said:


> *Yes I realize that, but that doesn't give anyone the right to say someone elses car is a "shitvic." Have some respect, it's a 2001, so it's not a beater. *


relax man, he's just kidding around. hence the smiley at the end of the post. a lot of us bash on hondas here, but its mostly because so many are just ricerrific. that and the fact that, as you said, they are FWD and have less power and potential than the 240SX. most of us with 240's are sick of seeing hondas get all the attention when the 240SX is a much better platform for performance. and you are, afterall, in the nissanforums.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

True.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ricerrific..that was great.. i personally like hondas =) when are you gonna get ur 240??


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Well, it's not me getting it, it's my friend. I'm not sure if he is or not, I know he wants to, but he isn't sure if the dealership is giving him a fair trade in considering he just got his Civic a few months ago for $10K, and they're only offering him like $6K, even though the 240 is only $6K, and they're not sure if they want to do just a straight trade for it or not.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm..ic i hope ur friend gets it.. so when are YOU gonna get one??


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

lol, probably never, my parents don't have the money to be buying me my own car.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

those who bash on hondas are ignorant fools...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I gotta admit Majarvis, I used to be in honda-tech.com and i know what they flame. Around here I guess its mostly honda, just like HT was flaming ricers and domestics.... Its normal dont take it personal. Hondas are reliable... very true!!! Just dont take it to the heart!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *those who bash on hondas are ignorant fools... *


Well then I guess i'm an ignorant fool according to you. Either way i'm still against honda. Always have been and always will be. But just cuz someone is against a certain car doesnt make them a ignorant fool. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what makes you ignorant is you have no hard facts on why honda sucks

they are reliable, fuel efficient cars...

how do they suck? cuz kids rice em out? is that ur answer? 
puh-lease...

you might be against a certain car company, but that doesn't make them crap.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay I said thats my opinion. I didnt ask for everyone to follow. I personally dont like that car company. 

Now if you or anyone else does more power to you guys. I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bumpin240: its fine that you don't like hondas.. but what if we switched the situation around.. what if 90% of nissans were riced out by ricers and hondas would smoke nissans all the time?? i'm sure you would have a nissan that would perform greatly and smoke many hondas but still the honda ppl (the "real racers") would bash on nissan ppl.. i don't think its fair and i believe that all car enthusiasts deserve respect even if they drive a geo metro


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have respect for Stephan papadakis and Adam that has the 8 second NSX. I give props to those who deserve it. But i'm still against hondas. Now its not cool either that everyone is flaming me for having my own opinion.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if that is ur opinion then why do u choose that way?
there has to be a reason, or are u just i don't like em, end of story?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I grew up with hondas all around me. They are worse than played out. Ever since I was 14 and was into cars i've despised hondas. They are front wheel drive, dont come with enough power, and personally I dont like the way most of them look. Now if thats so wrong for someone to not like a certain car company then you know what I dont want to be right. Thats the bottom line. Thats why I dont like hondas. And yeah its just that I dont like them.

Was that what you were looking for?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

hondas are great cars......stock. they fulfill the niche they were intended for; fuel efficient, reliable, relatively comfortable and affordable cars. i just don't see why anyone (or should i say everyone?)would bother spending so much time and money fighting an uphill battle to make a FWD with pretty fragile internals (and blocks, for that matter) go wicked fast. but i like underdogs so i respect the effort. problem is, they're not the underdog anymore since you can just call up a shop and order a 600hp honda engine (if you have $50K). but then you waste it on the FWD, soooo....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i guess atleast u have some back up to ur arguement

everyone is entitled to their own opinion


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

I'll agree that Honda's aren't fast, well, the Civic isn't anyway. Honda's aim, like others have said, isn't to produce the most powerful cars like Nissan is doing, which I give props to, the 350Z, and R34 Skyline GT-R are simply amazing cars, no question about it. Honda is set out to produce safe, reliable, and affordable transportation. I'll be the first to admit that I hate it when I see riced out Civic's, because it gives people like me who adore Civic's for what they are a bad name. I know my car isn't fast, but being fast alone doesn't make a car a good one. the current 7th gen Civic _can_ be made fast, but it takes a lot of money like Bumpin has said. You have to put the K20A engine in, which if you go JDM is 220hp, or USDM/CDM is 200hp.The D17 just isn't an engine that any company wants to touch because it isn't meant to be a performance engine. Then you have to, ideally, find a donor RSX Type S, and do a rear end brake swap, etc... Then, and only then, do you have a fast car. But it is still FWD, which still cannot yield the speed of a RWD around corners because of the understeer problem that all FWD's face. Oversteer can be handled by a good driver in a RWD, but understeer is another story. I would like to look at myself as a neutral car enthusiast, even though Honda is my favourite company, I still like others, and I must say, Nissan is a close second for sure, I just can't bring myself to like any Toyota's, and the only Mitsubishi I like is the EVO VIII.

Having said that, if someone were to say "Hey, I'll give you this, let's say, 350Z for your Civic" obviously I would, because that car is such an amazing car.

It all depends on the individuals taste.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i like rsx's but i heard that the stock fuel system only supports only a 40hp boost.. i heard that if your ka20a does 240+hp you have to get a WHOLE new fuel system and it takes a lot of work..


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i like rsx's but i heard that the stock fuel system only supports only a 40hp boost.. i heard that if your ka20a does 240+hp you have to get a WHOLE new fuel system and it takes a lot of work.. *


I've never heard of anything like that before on my Honda forum. People have put out like 250 whp from turbocharging and never mentioned that, but who knows...


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i heard that if your ka20a does 240+hp you have to get a WHOLE new fuel system and it takes a lot of work.. *


 its probably just a typo, but its the K20A, not the KA20A. only nissan uses a two-letter engine code. honda uses one letter, two numbers and the "A, B, C...." designations.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Actually Honda has the D series and the ZC as well as a, b, c.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bizzy b: yeah..my bad.. too used to typing "KA24"


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

vspec: thats what i figured. just didn't want any confuson in case the K24A from the CRV somehow got into this.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LOL


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *Actually Honda has the D series and the ZC as well as a, b, c. *


 ok, i didn't think about the ZC, but its a pretty old engine. the "A, B, C..." i was refering to was at the end of the code. as in H22_A_, B18_C_, etc. and, yes, i realize they use #'s after that sometimes, like the B18C5.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

*Alphabet Soup*

UGhhhh!! Its cool with the engine codes, I just get confused... like all the time with them. On the cars now a days, its gotten old. There is something a name can evoke when said that a "code" can't.

Nissan Skyline/Infinity G35 Coupe or Sedan, Toyota Altezza/Lexus IS300, Nissan Fairlady Z/Nissan 300Z.... ok the Fairlady just doesn't cut it as a name in the USA but you see my point. 

Anyway... back to topic. Honda bashing is cool, because I've yet to meet a Honda racer... only ricers. I've meet a couple of Acura Racers and enthusiasts, but never Honda. My own brother included has spent 6,000$ on his '98 Civic on ALL SHOW and 280 on "Go." He doesn't race ever so its all right. However seeing all this Hondas out there with Carbon-fiber everywhere, exhaust pipes and tips, a shelf left and right on every trunk... its annoying. 

So... I hate Honda "race enthusiasts" aka RICERS!! They can always tell you where to get Altezzas, shelves, rims, Z3 fenders, how to suicide anything... UGGHHHH!!!! 

Me: "Wow, I've never seen a real Honda Accord Type-R."
Honda Boy: "Yeah my ride got the BASS too" 
Me: "How'd you convert your taillights to the ones on the base model Accord?" 
Honda Boy: "Nah dawg, I'm getting some altezzas next month. These lights is stock"
Me: "Interesting performance choice getting rid of the dual pipes and only opting for one with that neon chrome tip. Seems like a real waste of money if your car was indeed a Type-R that you had imported all the way from europe or Japan. Or did you just get this little badge off Ebay?"


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i personally like engine codes...nissan's in particular. toyota and honda codes are fairly informative, but nissan tells you just about anything you could want to know about the engine. even if i've never heard of a particular nissan engine, if i know the code i know its displacement, # of cams, whether its carb or EFI, and if its NA, turbo or twin turbo. if its from an engine family i know, the block material and design (I4, I6, V6) too. toyota tells all this except the displacement, and honda tells the family and displacement, but you have to know which model (A,B,C...) has what after that.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Yeah I got off-topic, the engine codes work great other than the fact that I'm new to them. Just for the name of cars... I don't like them as much as a name most times. I guess its not as risky for manufacturers to throw some stuff together rather than a name.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

I had my own adventure today too  A coworker handed me the key to his 89 Fastback to I could test drive it. Despite it being my first time driving a manual on the roads, it was still the funnest car ive ever driven! I cant wait to get my own 240SX.

Hes selling his, but im not buying it, it has a half million kilometers on the body, and 100k on the engine since it got swaped.


----------

